# Question on Artifacts



## nolson1 (Jan 21, 2005)

I ran the scan for artifacts.  I got

2005-01-21 00:55:09	ATITool v0.0.23 started.
2005-01-21 00:55:09	Detected GPU Chip: R350 (4E48), 8 Pipelines, 128 MB
2005-01-21 00:55:09	Temperature monitoring: chip not detected
2005-01-21 00:58:27	Scan for Artifacts started...	Core: 378.00 Mhz	Memory: 337.50 Mhz
2005-01-21 00:58:27	Scan for Artifacts running for: 0:00:00
2005-01-21 00:59:33	Artifacts detected after 01:06.34.	2133 pixels don't match.
2005-01-21 01:08:33	Last message repeated 5999 times.
2005-01-21 01:08:33	Scan for Artifacts stopped	Total runtime: 606 seconds
2005-01-21 01:08:40	Application terminated.

It found something after 1 min, then 2 more times before the 10 min was up which i ran it for.
Is this bad and if so what can I do about it?
By the way its a built by ati radeon 9800 pro 128 with the newest drivers installed.

Thank you
Nick


----------



## Dedodido (Jan 21, 2005)

is it already overclocked or not?


----------



## nolson1 (Jan 21, 2005)

I have never overclocked it or done any changes to it.  I tried an older driver with no results.  Here is a pic of a one of the glitches in the sky.

http://www.public.iastate.edu/~nolson1/glitch.bmp


----------



## Dedodido (Jan 22, 2005)

hmmm...it does look like the card is overheating. How long have you had the card and what other cooling do you have inside the case?


----------



## nolson1 (Jan 22, 2005)

I have only had the card for a few months now and the case has a 120mm in the back and an 80 or 90mm on the side.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 22, 2005)

it also be a case of underpowering. How many watts is your PSU and Rail values.Its one the more commonly overlooked symptoms of poor performance


----------



## nolson1 (Jan 22, 2005)

Well i have a 480 Watt power supply. (it came with the case so I don't know the quality) As for testing the rails.. unfortunately I don't have a multimeter handy to test those.  I did see something about voltages when I ran the program speedfan 4.20.  Here is what it found.

http://www.public.iastate.edu/~nolson1/test1.JPG

should I get a multimeter to test the power supply?


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 22, 2005)

well no a Multimeter isnt totally nessecary but as you can see your 12v is VERY low it should be much higher and if those Temps are accurate your CPU is VERY hot in fact alot of your voltages are Low. I would try looking for MBM5( Motherboard Monitor) and get a second opinion. but from what I see you may have power issues. 
More info would help as well i.e. Motherboard model, CPU,RAM


----------



## INSTG8R (Jan 22, 2005)

Here are my Volts and Temps as read by speedfan(most monitoring progs read my 5V low) the other one is my Motherboards monitor and it is more accurate


----------



## nolson1 (Jan 23, 2005)

I have a soyo P4I865PE Plus Dragon V1.0 mobo
Prescott p4 3.0Ghz processor
1Gig of PC 3200 RAM (2 512 sticks)

I'll see if motherboard monitor will work with my mobo


----------



## sHARD>> (Jan 23, 2005)

I really do think this may be related to a bug in ATITool. I can push my Core 100MHz higher, but ATITool often will report artifacts unless I turn my memory down 20MHz from standard clocking. If I play around with the sliders, eventually it will randomly start working, and be fine at Core of 100MHz higher than normal, and RAM at 5MHz higher than normal. I mentioned this in the thread I started.


----------

